# Still working on it....



## Oomowmow (10 mo ago)

Work has slowed down a bit (as we all know, this hobby ain't cheap! ) still working on the rail yard. Finally got a real road, but I'm not gluing it down till I know the final parameters of the yard. Also still adding more scenery as I'm able. I'm liking it so far though...


----------



## MichaelE (Mar 7, 2018)

Tell me about it. I spent over $375 in the last two days for 6' of catenary and catenary detail parts. From Switzerland and Germany. No one shop had everything


----------



## Oomowmow (10 mo ago)

MichaelE said:


> Tell me about it. I spent over $375 in the last two days for 6' of catenary and catenary detail parts. From Switzerland and Germany. No one shop had everything


I've never modeled catenary, but I know buying anything from Europe is crazy expensive!


----------



## Old_Hobo (Feb 20, 2014)

It’s not the money that gets in my way….it’s the lack of time!

But, I guess it’s like everything…..if it’s important to you, you’ll make the time….


----------



## JeffHurl (Apr 22, 2021)

Looking good!!

I'm spending a lot of time doing yard work now that it's warm. So I understand slow-downs.


----------



## Oomowmow (10 mo ago)

JeffHurl said:


> Looking good!!
> 
> I'm spending a lot of time doing yard work now that it's warm. So I understand slow-downs.


Yeah, that too. More time outside. 😎


----------



## OilValleyRy (Oct 3, 2021)

What I do during Summer is poke at things in the evenings. KP duty etc always takes priority. But I don’t watch tv shows etc. I dont even own a tv. But I’ll stream free stuff at the workbench so I’m not stuck with FM radio.

I trenched 60ft through clay soil, 16” down, all by hand. Burying downspout drainage lines. Gotta clean my siding & paint it. Take down an old sodium light, and start putting in 8ft metal fence posts… I think about 14 in all. I’m adding an 800 sq ft outdoor living space. 
Remember, it’s “just” a hobby.


----------



## Old_Hobo (Feb 20, 2014)

Underground drainage lines don’t work well up here…..in the spring, the ground is still frozen about 3 feet deep, and the snow on the roof melts and backs up in the frozen drainage pipes….


----------



## GTW son (12 mo ago)

My layout is dormant for the summer for the most part unless its a crappy day.
Save rail roading for the winter months when I'm stuck inside for the most part.


----------



## JeffHurl (Apr 22, 2021)

GTW son said:


> My layout is dormant for the summer for the most part unless its a crappy day.
> Save rail roading for the winter months when I'm stuck inside for the most part.


Same here. This is the first summer with a functional layout, so I want to spend time running trains, but outdoor chores take priority.


----------



## pmcgurin (Sep 7, 2010)

My basement in southern Michigan is a cool refuge, a place to cool off after yardwork, and that is where my train stuff is. I'm still taking stuff out of tubs, lubing and testing it. It's all fun.


----------



## OilValleyRy (Oct 3, 2021)

Yeah the next few days will be basement hangout days, even with my new AC unit being out through the paces.


----------



## SF Gal (11 mo ago)

When it gets summer hot and Dog Dazes, it is nice to be in the basement working on trains.
We just got hit with a heat dome for a couple of days so I will be downstairs working on locomotive this month.
Evening have me draining my rain barrels in the raised garden bed and the small lawn I have.


----------



## OilValleyRy (Oct 3, 2021)

I’m going to be putting my new AC through the paces. 
I bought ice cream & milk to make milkshakes, and lemonade & limes to slice up for rim wedges. Some of my neighbors have only window mount AC, so tomorrow when it’s 90+ I may sip a cool drink on the porch and listen for lamentations from afar.


----------



## pmcgurin (Sep 7, 2010)

I usually need a sweater here in the basement. There are a couple of couches and a long beanbag to take a nap. The trains can run.


----------



## GTW son (12 mo ago)

Good point about the dawg daze of summer, temps have been pretty moderate here so far but when it gets humid hiding in the basement is the way to go.
Only problem is my son is starting a new job and will be working out of our basement.
Oh well, unless his new company wants to start paying me rent they're going to be listening to my trains in the back ground.


----------



## Oomowmow (10 mo ago)

GTW son said:


> Good point about the dawg daze of summer, temps have been pretty moderate here so far but when it gets humid hiding in the basement is the way to go.
> Only problem is my son is starting a new job and will be working out of our basement.
> Oh well, unless his new company wants to start paying me rent they're going to be listening to my trains in the back ground.


Hey that'll be a nice relaxing background noise. Hearing trains run puts me in a very relaxed state...😴


----------



## David F (10 mo ago)

pmcgurin said:


> My basement in southern Michigan is a cool refuge, a place to cool off after yardwork, and that is where my train stuff is. I'm still taking stuff out of tubs, lubing and testing it. It's all fun.


A cool basement?! Here in central California the summer heats up to about 100° at times. I usually wait till after 7 PM, my layout is in the garage.


----------



## David F (10 mo ago)

Oomowmow said:


> View attachment 584292
> 
> Work has slowed down a bit (as we all know, this hobby ain't cheap! ) still working on the rail yard. Finally got a real road, but I'm not gluing it down till I know the final parameters of the yard. Also still adding more scenery as I'm able. I'm liking it so far though...


That’s a great looking backdrop by the way. Anytime I can break away a few minutes to work on my layout I do.


----------



## GTW son (12 mo ago)

David F said:


> A cool basement?! Here in central California the summer heats up to about 100° at times. I usually wait till after 7 PM, my layout is in the garage.


It got into the mid 30'sC here today, with the humidity they said it was low 40's.
I'm too fat for those temps so went down and ran some grain trains from a few hours.
Kind of a drag in one respect, summers are too short here anyway and I hate spending it in the basement.


----------



## pmcgurin (Sep 7, 2010)

It was hot here in Tecumseh, about 90 F. Walked two miles to the drug store and retired to the basement on returning. Ran my green and yellow CN passenger stuff. And a Santa Fe loco vintage 1988 I resuscitated with a lot of grease. Felt wiped out by the heat. Would you believe I used to live in Pensacola, Florida, and ran during my lunch hours? Well, now I am 73.


----------



## David F (10 mo ago)

pmcgurin said:


> It was hot here in Tecumseh, about 90 F. Walked two miles to the drug store and retired to the basement on returning. Ran my green and yellow CN passenger stuff. And a Santa Fe loco vintage 1988 I resuscitated with a lot of grease. Felt wiped out by the heat. Would you believe I used to live in Pensacola, Florida, and ran during my lunch hours? Well, now I am 73.


I know how you feel… I remember that I used to be 25…many moons ago 👍🏼


----------

